# Recipe For Rum And Port



## Doug Bowley (13/7/10)

Hi All
I'm looking for a recipe to make rum - port.
I've got a 20 lt oak barrell to mature the recipe in and I've got a good supply of rum.
All I need now is a recipe and do I use tawny port or just port.


----------



## brewmasterz (13/7/10)

saber said:


> Hi All
> I'm looking for a recipe to make rum - port.
> I've got a 20 lt oak barrell to mature the recipe in and I've got a good supply of rum.
> All I need now is a recipe and do I use tawny port or just port.




Tawny - The longer it ages the better. Someone once told me the best port you can age in a barrell is; ** Get the cheapest bottle of Tawny and combine it with half a bottle of Chivas Regal - leave in Barrell for 6 - 12 months - Perfect!


----------



## Fents (13/7/10)

love a good port - sorry cant help you on the making side (especially rum if it involves distilling - illegal here) but heres an option..

me and two mates just scored a 100Litre barell off a mates dad who gets barrell's filled every year. we just took it to a winery the guy there was very helpfull and even offerd to break the barell in for us with some of his port. basically he fills the barrell for us (around the $600-$800 mark, after it's broken in) we take it home and age it. Then when its ready, every year we will take 1/3rd of the barrell and divvy it up btwn the three of us and replace the 1/3rd we took with another 1/3rd of current year port.

Pretty good investment, my mates dad has been doing this for near on 20yrs (possibly longer) and gets a shitload of good port each year, mind you he has probaly over 10 barrells btwn mates.


----------



## Doug Bowley (24/7/10)

I have the rum - so I'm not doing anything illegal in distilling - I have a 20 lt oak keg and I have some old tawny port. What I would like to know is at what ratio do I mix them and do I mature them together in the keg or mix them after I mature the port


----------



## Doug Bowley (19/8/10)

Fents said:


> love a good port - sorry cant help you on the making side (especially rum if it involves distilling - illegal here) but heres an option..
> 
> me and two mates just scored a 100Litre barell off a mates dad who gets barrell's filled every year. we just took it to a winery the guy there was very helpfull and even offerd to break the barell in for us with some of his port. basically he fills the barrell for us (around the $600-$800 mark, after it's broken in) we take it home and age it. Then when its ready, every year we will take 1/3rd of the barrell and divvy it up btwn the three of us and replace the 1/3rd we took with another 1/3rd of current year port.
> 
> Pretty good investment, my mates dad has been doing this for near on 20yrs (possibly longer) and gets a shitload of good port each year, mind you he has probaly over 10 barrells btwn mates.


----------



## Doug Bowley (19/8/10)

Do you rotate or mix the port once you top up the barrell or just let it sit till it is time to take out the next lot


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (19/8/10)

May I ask where you picked the keg up from?


----------



## barls (19/8/10)

hey saber, try the tawny from here.
Grant Burge Illaparra Fortified Wine Store
161 Murray Street
Tanunda, South Australia
ph: 61 (8) 8563 7575
this is were i get mine from. last time i think it was about 35 bucks for 5L and that was including postage to sydney.


----------



## Doug Bowley (4/9/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> May I ask where you picked the keg up from?


----------



## Doug Bowley (4/9/10)

Hi
I am geting the keg made at "Roll Out The Barrell Cooperage"
299 MacDonnell Rd
Clontarf QLD 4019

Phone/Fax (07) 3284 9490

Internet: www.rolloutthebarrel.com.au


----------

